# Kapszli



## francisgranada

Sziasztok!

Gyerekkorom óta _kapszli_nak hívom a _kupak_ot, vagyis azt a "tárgyat", ami pl. a sörös üveg tetején található, és arra szolgál, hogy azt légmentesen lezárja. A _kupak _szó azelőtt mifelénk (tudtommal) nem volt egyáltalán használatos.

A kédésem az, hogy használjátok-e vagy használták-e egyáltalán a _kapszli _szót a ti környezetetekben, illetve mindig _kupak_nak hívták-e?

Kösz.


----------



## Zsanna

Ez nem rémlik... A _kupak_ biztosan használt, de a _tető_ is rémlik (valamilyen formában). 
A _kapszli_ régies a Magyar Szókincstár szerint (és a_ tető_ nincs is megemlítve benne).


----------



## tomtombp

francisgranada said:


> A kédésem az, hogy használjátok-e vagy használták-e egyáltalán a _kapszli _szót a ti környezetetekben, illetve mindig _kupak_nak hívták-e?



Nem, nem is tudtam, hogy kupakot jelent. Én kizárólag a kupakot használom a söröskupakra.



Zsanna said:


> Ez nem rémlik... A _kupak_ biztosan használt, de a _tető_ is rémlik (valamilyen formában).



Nem használnék tetőt a söröskupakra.

A kapszli gyerekkoromból a kapszlis pisztolyból ismerős, talán arra a szalagra is mondtuk, hogy kapszli, amivel megtöltöttük, és azért hívták a pisztolyt is kapszlisnak, de igazából nem ismerem ezt a szót, ezért másra biztos nem használnám.


----------



## AndrasBP

A "kapszlit" soha nem hallottam még


----------



## Zsanna

tomtombp said:


> ... Nem használnék tetőt a söröskupakra....


Megértem, első látásra nem egyértelmű, mert a kupak sokkal pontosabb megfogalmazás. Viszont pl. egy ilyen mondatot én el tudok képzelni:
"Ennek az üvegnek a tetejét le tudod szedni nyitó nélkül?" (És az lehet kupak, vagy másfajta lezáró eszköz.)


----------



## Encolpius

Mi használjuk a tetejét szót.


----------



## tomtombp

Zsanna said:


> Megértem, első látásra nem egyértelmű, mert a kupak sokkal pontosabb megfogalmazás. Viszont pl. egy ilyen mondatot én el tudok képzelni:
> "Ennek az üvegnek a tetejét le tudod szedni nyitó nélkül?" (És az lehet kupak, vagy másfajta lezáró eszköz.)



Befőttes üvegre használnám, söröskupakra nem. Talán mert kisebb vagy amit Zsanna mondott, a konkrétabb hivatkozás mindig pontosabb vagy csak egyszerűen, mert nincsenek szabályok és így használjuk együtt. Persze ezek szerint ez tájegységenként változik.


----------



## francisgranada

tomtombp said:


> Befőttes üvegre használnám, söröskupakra nem.


Azt hiszem, én is így vagyok vele.


----------



## Zsanna

Megnéztem a keresőn, és 6 ezernél több találat van a "sörösüveg teteje" címszóra, ami annyit biztosan jelöl, hogy nem kifejezetten bevett szófordulat kétségtelenül. De létezik, és pl. ez a használat is szerintem természetesen hangzik (ld. utolsó bekezdés az oldalon):
_Ha például a körömlakkos tégely vagy a sörösüveg tetejét a fogainkkal szoktuk felnyitni, akkor bizony helytelenül cselekszünk._


----------



## Fredsky

Helyén a kapszlit nő kapdossa, s elfakult fejű kisgyerek
(József A.)


----------



## franknagy

A Svejkben vagy más háborús könyvben találkoztam a szóval.
Gyújtókupak.
kapszli jelentése - Tudományos és Köznyelvi Szavak Magyar Értelmező Szótára

kapszlis pisztoly (német 'Kapsel' = gyujtókupak, gyutacs, csappantyú) Gyujtókupakos pisztoly: az elsütő billentyűt elhúzva a kalapács ráüt a fém kupakra és a szúróláng begyújtja a lőport. "Kapszlis pisztollyal, később flóbertpuskával járta a környező erdőket (katonai)

Fredsky idézete József Attilától is fegyvergyárról szól.


----------



## Zsanna

Frank, ez nagyon hasznos volt, köszi!


----------

